# Leise beleuchtete Tastatur mit kurzem Anschlag gesucht



## Mosed (30. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin wieder auf der Suche nach einer neuen Tastatur. Das einzige, was ich bei meiner aktuellen manchmal vermisse ist eine Tastenbeleuchtung.
Aktuell habe ich die "Cherry Evolution Stream XT Corded" (die hat flache scissor-Tasten, die einen sehr leisen Anschlag haben).

Meine Anforderungen sind:
- sehr leiser Tastenanschlag und vor allem gleichmäßig (Wenn ich schreibe, soll die Leertaste akustisch nicht herausstechen)
- kurzer Tastenanschlag (sollte zumindest kürzer sein als der klassische "Vollhub")
- gute Optik
- übliche Tastenkombinationen von Spielen müssen verarbeitet werden können
- aber muss auch gut zum Schreiben von Texten ect. sein
- möglichst kabelgebunden
- beleuchtete Tasten

Sollte vorhanden sein, führt aber nicht direkt zu einem Ausschluß, wenn es fehlt:
- LEDs für Capslock und Numlock

Nett zu haben, aber kein muss:
- Multimedia-/Zusatztasten (ich benutze die vorhandenen kaum)


Getestet habe ich heute die Logitech Wireless K800, aber die ging zurück. Vor allem die Leertaste war viel zu laut (was wohl öfter bei der Tastatur vorkommt, aber nicht immer), der Rest der Tasten war von der Lautstärke in Ordnung. Der Tastenanschlag war irgendwie merkwürdig, eventuell schwammig.

Recht interressant war im Media Markt noch die Corsair Strafe RGB mit Cherry MX Silent Tasten, aber ich befürchte, dass mir bei der die Leertaste zu laut sein könnte. Die anderen Tasten scheinen leiser zu sein. Oder es war so ein Montags/Vorführmodell. Wie laut die Tasten dann in einem leisen Raum sind ist im MM ja schwer zu sagen. Die Tasten sind höher als bei der Cherry, aber der Anschlag scheint kürzer als bei "Vollhubtastaturen" (wie nennt man das eigentlich?) zu sein. Und der Preis ist sehr heftig mit 155€.


Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen? Oder muss die gesuchte Tastatur erst noch entwickelt werden?


----------



## dreadkopp (30. Oktober 2017)

Schau dir mal die Cougar Vantar an. Preislich auf jeden Fall sehr verträglich


----------



## JackA (30. Oktober 2017)

Cougar Vantar oder 200k
wenn mechanisch, dann die neue Sharkoon Purewriter


----------



## Mosed (30. Oktober 2017)

Bei der Cougar Vantar und 200k gibt es wohl das Problem, dass diese die  Beleuchtungseinstellung nicht speichern und immer mit "Regenbogen" einschalten. Sonst sehen die interessant  aus.
EDIT: Die 200k schaltet wohl immer in orange an. Das ist ja noch in Ordnung gegenüber Regenbogen bei der Vantar.

Die Sharkoon Purewriter schaue ich mir mal noch näher an. Wenns leise sein soll, dann vermutlich die roten Schalter.

Danke soweit.


----------



## dreadkopp (30. Oktober 2017)

Verflixt, das hab ich jetzt auch gelesen... Direkt wieder storniert 

Habe halt heute den halben Tag damit verbracht, was passendes zu finden.

Bin jetzt bei der Rapoo-VPRO-V800  hängengeblieben. Die gelben switches sollen einen Recht kurzen Anschlag haben und ohne 'klick'


----------



## Caduzzz (30. Oktober 2017)

Hi,

also wenn dir Corsair Strafe RGB prinzipiell gefällt könntest du dir vlt auch mal die Tesoro Gram angucken 

Tesoro Gram Spectrum, schwarz, Tesoro Agile Red, USB, DE (TS-G11SFL RED)

edit: das ganze noch mit O-Ringen..? Aber(!), kenne diese Flachen Tasten nicht, ich weiß nicht ob die dort genauso halten, hatte mal ein Bild von Oromis' test hier kurz geguckt und würde denken, dass das klappen könnte


----------



## Abductee (30. Oktober 2017)

Mosed schrieb:


> Die Sharkoon Purewriter schaue ich mir mal noch näher an. Wenns leise sein soll, dann vermutlich die roten Schalter.



Bei den klassischen Switches ist es bei der Lautstärke relativ egal ob du schwarz, braun oder rot kaufst.

Wenn es leise sein soll:
Cherry MX-Board 5.0, MX-Silent-Red, USB, DE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Alternativ Rubberdome und einfach damit leben das die Tasten nach ein paar Jahren ausgelutscht sind.
HP Omen Keyboard with SteelSeries, LEDs weiß, USB, DE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Mosed (31. Oktober 2017)

Meine aktuelle Tastatur hat übrigens Scissor-Führungen. Daher wohl auch ein recht gutes Schreibgefühl für eine Rubberdome.



Die HP Open habe ich mir auch angeschaut im Laden. Abgesehen davon,  dass eventuell die große Leertaste generell stören kann, war diese auch  klapperig gegenüber den restlichen Tasten. 
Das Cherry MX Board 5 sieht erstmal interessant aus. Aber hat das nicht normalen Tastenhub? 
Bei der Corsair Strafe RGB mit Silent Tasten scheint es tatsächlich so  zu sein, dass die Leertaste lauter ist als der Rest nach diversen Tests.  Bei dem MX-Board soll das aber nicht der Fall sein. 
 

Könnte es tatsächlich die Lösung sein, die Tesoro Gram Spectrum oder die  Sharkoon Purewriter Red mit O-Ringen auszustatten, falls mir der  Anschlag zu laut ist? Oder ich müsste das MX-Board 5 testen.
Bei der Sharkoon haben die Tastenkappen aber keinen Standard-Anschluss  (-->O-Ringe möglich?) und ob das blaue Licht angenehm ist auf Dauer?

Nach den Audio-Files von Computerbase kommt das Cherry MX Board 5 einer Cougar 200K (Ruberdome mit Scissor) recht nahe, die Tesoro ist etwas lauter. Die Sharkoon scheint leiser als Tesoro zu sein, fast ähnlich wie das MX-Board.
Die Logitech G810 / G910 scheinen mit den Romer-G Taster in der Nähe des MX-Boards 5 zu sein. Bei G810 ist die Beleuchtung wohl nicht so optimal.
(Sofern die Audio-Files alle vergleichbar sind...)

Mit MX Red Silent gibt es noch die Fnatic Gear Rush. Ist mit DE-Layout aber aktuell nicht mehr verfügbar.


----------



## barmitzwa (31. Oktober 2017)

Speedlink Vendom wäre vllt noch eine Option wenn Scissors angenehm für dich sind


----------



## Mosed (31. Oktober 2017)

Danke. Bei der meckern einige aber auch über die Qualität. Und wie es in Spielen aussieht bzgl. mehrere Tasten drücken konnte ich auch nicht allzuviel den Bewertungen entnehmen. 

Ich überlege aktuell, demnächst die Sharkoon Purewriter Red zu bestellen und zu testen. 
Wenn die doch zu laut ist vielleicht die Cougar 200K. Wie ich jetzt gelesen habe, leuchtet die Standardmäßig immer komplett orange nach "Stromreset". Das könnte ok sein. Qualitätsprobleme scheint die aber auch zu haben.
Oder dann noch O-Ringe unterlegen.

Die Tesoro macht recht hochfrequente Geräusche. Laut Tests kann man die Feder raushören gegenüber den Geräuschen der Schalter selber. Daher schließe ich diese erstmal aus.
Das Cherry MX-Board 5.0 ist gewissermaßen auch ein Kandidat, hat aber einen größeren Hub und ist schon recht teuer.

Man weiß natürlich nicht, was die Zukunft bringt. Scheinbar haben die Hersteller jetzt erkannt, dass die mechanischen mit normalen Tastern vielen zu laut sind und bringen jetzt nach und nach auch leisere Modelle.


----------



## barmitzwa (31. Oktober 2017)

also ich weiß nicht weswegen du eine leise Tastatur möchtest (ob für dich oder andere nicht zu stören) und bisher war jede mechanische die ich hier hatte nicht Wohnzimmertauglich (MX Board 3 mit browns und o-ringen und g810 mit romer-g, letztere hatte einen horbaren Ping bei jedem Anschlag)
Bin letztendlich immer zu meiner k750 zurück für dich ich jetzt mal einen neuen Akku bestellt habe und hoffe, dass sie bisschen länger durchhält ohne dass ich sie immer am Fenster parken muss 

den Silent-Varianten habe ich allerdings noch keine Chance gegeben

Q-Probleme findet man bei allen möglichen Eingabegeräten


----------



## Mosed (31. Oktober 2017)

Um mich selbst nicht zu stören. Ich mag keine unnötigen Geräusche. Bei Kameras und Smartphones schalte ich als erstes alle unnötigen Töne aus, soweit möglich (Einschaltton, Kamera-Auslöseton, Tastenton, etc). Ich würde im Auto sogar manchmal das Blinkergeräusch ausmachen, wenn möglich.  Mein PC ist auf 1 Meter Entfernung kaum hörbar, nur ein leises Luftrauschen.

Aber lautlos ist eine Tastatur ja nie. Meine aktuelle hört man natürlich auch beim Tippen. Ist auch völlig in Ordnung. Ich denke nur, dass ich nicht damit klarkomme, wenn eine neue Tastatur deutlich lauter ist. Schreibmaschinen-Feeling brauche ich nicht. 
Ich möchte zudem ein homogenes Klangbild. Bei der Logitech K800 war das Problem, dass die Leertaste klang, als würde Plastik auf Plastik schlagen. Die anderen Tasten waren angenehm vom Klang. Aber wenn ich schreibe, sollen alle Tasten ähnliche Geräusche machen. Zumindest bei den Preisklassen...

Daher weiß ich, dass eine mechanische Tastatur, die jeden Tastendruck mit extra Klick (blaue Taster) quittiert, nichts für mich ist. Laut Tests soll die Sharkoon Purewriter einer Ruberdome sehr nahe kommen. Daher könnte es sein, dass die ok für mich ist. 
Bei der Corsair Strafe RGB mit Cherry MX Silent Tastern hat mit der Anschlag ja auch ganz gut gefallen im Media-Markt vor-ort-Test, nur bei der Leertaste nicht.


----------



## barmitzwa (31. Oktober 2017)

ist nicht die beste Tonqualität aber vllt hilft dir das ein wenig weiter:
YouTube 
für meinen Fall wären die reds wahrscheinlich auch zu laut 

Dass die Leertaste lauter sein kann liegt an die Stabilisieren und der Feder. gibt einige Videos bei Youtube wie man die leise bekommt


----------



## Mosed (31. Oktober 2017)

Hier wurde die Purewriter getestet mit Soundaufnahme: Sharkoon PureWriter TKL im Test: Schokotaster machen Mechanik flach (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
(Ist die TKL, aber das sollte keinen Unterschied machen)


----------



## Bastian_Bux (16. November 2017)

Ich habe die Corsair Strafe RGB und bin super happy damit.


----------



## Mosed (21. November 2017)

Ich habe jetzt das Cherry MX Board 5 mit Red Silent und die Sharkoon Purewriter Red bestellt. Da man ja nirgends einen direkten Vergleich findet muss ich die beiden halt selber testen und hoffentlich eine der beiden behalten. Blöd für den Händler...


----------



## barmitzwa (22. November 2017)

bitte um ausführlichen Bericht


----------



## Mosed (23. November 2017)

Erster Eindruck:
Wenn man ohne besondere Vorsicht schreibt ist das MX Board definitiv  leiser. Man kann mit der Purewriter aber bewußt leiser tippen. Der Klang  ist dann aber tendenziell weiterhin lauter als beim MX-Board bzw. der  Ton ist hochfrequenter und wirkt daher etwas lauter. Dafür klingt die  Sharkoon technisch gesehen irgendwie sauberer (halt mechanischer. Liegt wohl an den Ingenieursohren... . Die Entscheidung wird nicht einfach  werden...

Bei der Leertaste des MX-Boards kann man manchmal die Feder etwas hören  beim Loslassen der Taste. Bei allen anderen Tasten nicht. Ist aber wenn  dann nur sehr leise gerade so wahrnehmbar. Ich achte jetzt ja auch auf  solche Geräusche.
Dafür ist die Leertaste bei der Sharkoon etwas lauter als die restlichen Tasten und recht wackelig angebracht. Der Unterschied bei der Lautstärke hängt aber auch davon ab, wie und wo man die Leertaste betätigt. Wäre noch in einem akzeptablen Rahmen.

Was mir bei der Sharkonn auf jeden Fall sehr gut gefällt ist die niedrige Bauhöhe. Bei dem MX-Board kann man allerdings die Handballenauflage so einstellen, dass es auch flacher wirkt, weil die Handballen dann auf Tastenhöhe angehoben werden.
Dass nur die obere Reihe jeder Taste gut beleuchtet wird durch die Tastaturbeleuchtung ist bei beiden Tastaturen der Fall.


----------



## Mosed (24. November 2017)

Aktualisierung:

- Bei der Sharkoon ist die Ausleuchtung bei den Tasten STRG und ALT GR besser. Bei der Cherry sind die äußeren Buchstaben dunkler
- Allerdings ist die Leertaste bei der Sharkoon schon deutlich wackeliger und lauter (in beide Richtungen) bzw. es ist schwieriger diese leise zu betätigen. Daher ein leicht inhomogenes Geräuschbild beim Schreiben. Das ist bei dem MX-Board besser
- Beim MX-Board hört man die Feder (zumindest ein metallischer Nachklang nach dem Loslassen) der Leertaste. GIbt es da vielleicht einen Trick das zu verbessern? Das stört dann schon auf Dauer.
- Bei der Cherry ist die Beleuchtung der Status-LEDs immer auf voller Helligkeit unabhängig von der Hintergrundbeleuchtung. 
- Die 1,5 Meter Kabellänge der Sharkoon sind etwas knapp je nach Schreibtisch. Aber das lässt sich ja leicht verlängern

Was mir jetzt noch aufgefallen ist und ein deutliches Manko für die Sharkoon darstellt: Aus einem mir nicht bekannten Grund kann diese den PC nicht aus dem Standby aufwecken. Bei der Cherry funktioniert das.
Edit: Interessant. Es funktioniert doch bei manchen Tasten. --> Nur mit den oberen 3 Reihen der Tastatur kann man den PC aufwecken, aber nicht mit den unteren 3 Reihen.

Eine Tastenkappe der Sharkoon hat Rillen. Habe mal den Support angeschrieben, ob die eine neue schicken würden. Deswegen die ganze Tastatur zu tauschen wäre eigentlich etwas übertrieben, aber es sind immerhin 80€...
129€ für die Cherry sind mir zu viel aufgrund der schlechteren Ausleuchtung und vor allem des Federgeräusches der Leertaste.


----------



## barmitzwa (25. November 2017)

Danke für deine ausführlichen Berichte.. klingt als würde ich bei meiner k750 bleiben

Wegen der Leertaste könntest du dir das Video mal anschauen:
YouTube


----------



## MySound (7. Dezember 2017)

Ich liebe diese Tastatur: Illuminated Keyboard K740 Schlankes Design und Tasten mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung

Nachteil: Shift + W + Leer geht nicht - daher für FPS Spieler ungeeignet.


----------

